# Suggestions for a CO2 system for 10 gallon tank please



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

I use a greenleaf regulator very well made unit. I bought the paintball version as it is on my 7gallon cube tank. 
I use inline Co2 defuser. But in your case you could place the defuser in the rear of the IM 10 gallon

Use this one Aquario Neo CO2 Diffuser S https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQ4X2SD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_pfHwCbX223DH2

http://greenleafaquariums.com/products/gla-gro-paintball-co2-regulator.html


----------



## AJR930 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ista makes a 1 litre CO2 kit for $179 if you want a plug and play type kit.

I personally use a cheap Doublesun regulator from Amazon for $40 on my 11g. I have the Aquatek paintball adapter and an Aquario Neo diffuser. Im one of the few that has had good luck with the cheapo regulators from Amazon.

My 30g has the MOD Complete regulator running for a year now which was also $40


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys! Thank you for the fast replies and information! 
@EdWiser - Thank you for the suggestion for the Greenleaf regulator. Would I just need the most basic model for $250? Looks like it comes with a solenoid, so the only other things I would need would be a tank, diffuser and a timer of some sort, is that correct?
@AJR930 - I will look at the Ista 1 liter kit. I Had not previously seen that kit, but I did see their smaller (44 gram, possibly) and it didn't look much different than the Fluval kit, and neither got great user reviews. However, I would really like to find a plug and play option since I'm new at CO2 dosing.

Another question, on smaller tanks how long are these paintball tanks lasting? I was thinking more like a 5 pound tank, but the paintball tank might be easier to have filled, I think my local Dick's fills them.

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate the help!

-D


----------



## AJR930 (Jan 8, 2014)

I got almost 8 months on a paintball tank running at 1 bubble per sec


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

When looking at value over the long term, it is often good to look at not only the distance but several other points on the tank. One is the way gas is priced being more for the time/labor than the gas itself. That means the larger tank gets you far more gas at near the same price. Second is the "specialty" shops are often way higher than places like welding supply shops. But it varies a great deal and the time/effort of taking a tank one place or the other changes for each of us. 
I find I can take a 5,10,20 to a welding shop a bit further out and get them filled for around $11, 12 or 14 on each size. That also means I can drive up to the dock, they swap my tank out for a full one while I'm inside paying, so that the time works great for me. But if I had Dick's which is a couple miles closer but charge way high for gas and I have to wait while they show the "new kid" how to set it up! And then I also may find that neither really knew how to get gas into a tank!!! 
I would highly suggest doing some calling around and ask who does it and how, Those really are fair questions and if they are not willing to tell you, I might consider going somewhere else anyway as customer service is big in this area? Generally I feel paintball is more expensive and limited but there are often other things like size that do make them work better but how it works out for you and your area and situation is worth some thought. I like throwing the tank in my trunk but would not if I were riding a bus down to have it filled. 
Home brew supply, welding gas, fire extinquisher, as well as paintball are some which might work.


----------



## kgbudge (Feb 8, 2019)

I know you dont' want DIY, but a ten gallon is small enough that that actually seems like a reasonable choice. My experience has been better with citrate/soda generation than yeast, though yeast might be adequate.


----------



## JCombra (Oct 11, 2018)

I've been running the Aquatek paintball regulator on my 10 gallon for a few years but it isn't the greatest. The needle valve is garbage and needs to be replaced, also, I have to take mine apart every few months and give everything a light coat of oil or else the solenoid doesn't open/close. If I keep up on it, they run ok. Customer service is non-existent, the two times I called I basically got a ' there's nothing we can do ' answer. I also bought a ten gallon tank and a re-fill station off e-bay because I can get that filled locally for $21 and I got tired of BOTH Dick's near me never having co2, or worse saying they had it, then after driving there learning they have none !! I actually push my co2 a little harder not having to worry about where / when my next re-fill is coming . Re-filling your own paintball tanks saves you a lot of $$ as well as being convenient !


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

PlantedRich said:


> When looking at value over the long term, it is often good to look at not only the distance but several other points on the tank. One is the way gas is priced being more for the time/labor than the gas itself. That means the larger tank gets you far more gas at near the same price. Second is the "specialty" shops are often way higher than places like welding supply shops. But it varies a great deal and the time/effort of taking a tank one place or the other changes for each of us.
> I find I can take a 5,10,20 to a welding shop a bit further out and get them filled for around $11, 12 or 14 on each size. That also means I can drive up to the dock, they swap my tank out for a full one while I'm inside paying, so that the time works great for me. But if I had Dick's which is a couple miles closer but charge way high for gas and I have to wait while they show the "new kid" how to set it up! And then I also may find that neither really knew how to get gas into a tank!!!
> I would highly suggest doing some calling around and ask who does it and how, Those really are fair questions and if they are not willing to tell you, I might consider going somewhere else anyway as customer service is big in this area? Generally I feel paintball is more expensive and limited but there are often other things like size that do make them work better but how it works out for you and your area and situation is worth some thought. I like throwing the tank in my trunk but would not if I were riding a bus down to have it filled.
> Home brew supply, welding gas, fire extinquisher, as well as paintball are some which might work.


I go to a welding supply house for my CO2. 5# bottle swap for $8.80 including tax. When I started up recently after a 6 year hiatus they swapped out my old out-of-certification steel bottle for a 1-yr-old aluminum bottle for just a $16 re-certification fee.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

The hydro test/certification is a point that may come in as well as other points. One thing to consider when thinking on the tank cost is how we will deal with the need to test each five years. Some this is not a factor but something to be aware of how it "might" change the answer. I do not consider the appearance of my CO2 tank to be a factor as I hide mine under the stand. So that leaves me fine with the the quicker, simpler method of owning a tank but swapping it out each time I need a refill. In doing this with a welding supply, there is never any question of the date on the tank as it is just part of their service to retest when needed. Part of the decision of where to buy gas is how each place may treat the testing, as other places, here locally, do charge as much as $40 for the retest!


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

I use Nilocg.com regulator on a paintball tank (22oz).

Works well But doesn't come with a diffuser, bubble counter. or check valve. However they also sell these items..

NA Mini Regulator | NA Mini Regulator with Solenoid | Free Shipping - NilocG Aquatics


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I picked up 2 expired 20# tanks for $40 each off Craigslist. Exchanging with Airgas did not require a recertification, but the local brewing store did. I paid the extra $3 for the exchange at Airgas ($33), and now that I have non-expired tanks, I go to the much closer (and a little cheaper) brewing store.

Just something to think about as Airgas or similar is pretty common, and people often sell expired tanks for less.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

The buying and selling will vary, place to place and even who is at the desk that day! I have a favorite place as well as a favorite guy who takes better care of me than the others at the same store! When stocking up, I bought used tanks off Craigslist and then when time to sell, I wanted the bright, shiny aluminum tanks with newish test dates and one fellow is much more prone to sorting out and saving me a great looking tank to sell! 
But it is certain to pay good dividends if you do some study on your local situation. Some places a small convenient paintball tank is great while in other situations a larger tank works much better. One item I do find is that how long the tank lasts between refills will also change how well the equipment holds up in general. One of the big hazards to our expensive reg, needle valves, solenoid combos is the time when we are taking it apart and changing tanks to refill. Things that just set under the stand and work will last a long time while one that we move in and out may be broken on the first few tries.


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

natemcnutty said:


> I picked up 2 expired 20# tanks for $40 each off Craigslist. Exchanging with Airgas did not require a recertification, but the local brewing store did. I paid the extra $3 for the exchange at Airgas ($33), and now that I have non-expired tanks, I go to the much closer (and a little cheaper) brewing store.
> 
> Just something to think about as Airgas or similar is pretty common, and people often sell expired tanks for less.


I did at Airgas too with my old 5lbs tank and they told me i had to re-certify the tank. it is in houston TX


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

I recently purchased the CO2Art PRO-SE Series from Brookland Hardscape for $127.99. It's a complete regulator setup. I don't have my CO2 tank yet nor the 45 gallon aquarium I'm going to use it on so I can't say much about it, though I've seen some decent reviews.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

houstonreef said:


> I did at Airgas too with my old 5lbs tank and they told me i had to re-certify the tank. it is in houston TX


Interesting. Both Airgas near me in the Portland area said they don't care for an exchange. Refill is probably different though. They gave me a really crappy looking tank, but the ones from the brewing supply store have all been really nice :surprise:


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I have shopped CO2 tanks in a number of different places is the US and there is only one thing that I find in all places!! Things vary a whole bunch, even in the same name stores! 
But in all cases, I have found better value in the lesser known name places rather than the majors like Airgas. Thus far I have not found the best value in their stores. I go about it in this way, since I do drive to the stores, not using public transport. I go to Googlemaps and search for welding supply gas, run through the list, looking at distance and how much trouble it takes to get there and then I call to ask how they deal. I never find good value in buying new from them so it takes a bit of asking how they swap, deal with test dates and other small details. If I find no good answers, I move on to the other places which offer gas until I do find the one which seems to fit me best. 
But it is also true that the situation may change almost dailly!!!


----------



## Brodygates (Feb 13, 2019)

DIY Co2 with Citric acid and Baking Soda any good?


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

Subscribed. I have similar questions; please tell us what you choose and how it works out for you...and good luck!


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Brodygates said:


> DIY Co2 with Citric acid and Baking Soda any good?


Only way you come out ahead thing that method is for something like a 5 gallon or smaller tank and using a safe diffuser method for when it eventually crashes or runs out.

It will actually be much cheaper in the long run to just buy the cheapest tank you can find on Craigslist and pair it with an inexpensive regulator. The CO2 refill costs add up too, and I got to the point where paintball tanks were costing more than stepping up to 20# tanks...


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

My biggest complaint on any of the mixes for DIY is that they are all going to be a "nuisance-heavy" item as well as nearly impossible to maintain a steady level. Since it is a chemical reaction, we will need to be there every time it runs down and then it takes a bit of time to get to full output before gradually going low again. One of the big things I try to avoid with my fish is a changing situation as they do have to adjust to the new water. Adding needle valves, some type of control and other things we may get closer but when we are done, the next step up to a true pressure system is not that far away. 
Nothing wrong with DIY CO2 IF the situation requires but if I look at the time and money in getting it close to right, I feel I will get far better return on that time and effort if I go for a bit more money and far less time/effort. 
I sometimes compare planted tanks to fishing as a hobby. We can make do fishing from the bank but most who do it for long will have to have a boat to really enjoy it?


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

natemcnutty said:


> Only way you come out ahead thing that method is for something like a 5 gallon or smaller tank and using a safe diffuser method for when it eventually crashes or runs out.
> 
> It will actually be much cheaper in the long run to just buy the cheapest tank you can find on Craigslist and pair it with an inexpensive regulator. The CO2 refill costs add up too, and I got to the point where paintball tanks were costing more than stepping up to 20# tanks...





PlantedRich said:


> My biggest complaint on any of the mixes for DIY is that they are all going to be a "nuisance-heavy" item as well as nearly impossible to maintain a steady level. Since it is a chemical reaction, we will need to be there every time it runs down and then it takes a bit of time to get to full output before gradually going low again. One of the big things I try to avoid with my fish is a changing situation as they do have to adjust to the new water. Adding needle valves, some type of control and other things we may get closer but when we are done, the next step up to a true pressure system is not that far away.
> Nothing wrong with DIY CO2 IF the situation requires but if I look at the time and money in getting it close to right, I feel I will get far better return on that time and effort if I go for a bit more money and far less time/effort.
> I sometimes compare planted tanks to fishing as a hobby. We can make do fishing from the bank but most who do it for long will have to have a boat to really enjoy it?


+1 on both.

After the initial expense the cost of pressurized CO2 is minimal. Like I said I swap a 5lb bottle just over once a month on a 155gal water column at <$9 a pop. With a 10gal 5lb would last months.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Just an update on my last post where I said I don't yet have a C02 tank. The group that inspects the fire extinguishers in my office building (a local firefighter's mutual aid) said they will bring me a charged 20# tank next week for free. The guy I deal with said he was just about to toss a few out anyway.


----------



## MandatoryLegends Here (Nov 18, 2018)

I always suggest people to this beginners $100 fully pressurized paintball aquarium co2 system

https://thegoodalgae.com/guides/the-co2-paintball-system-for-planted-aquariums/

If I were to upgrade anything from that guide it would be the regulator/solenoid. Although, the one in there still works. Let me know if you have any questions, I use it on a 20g setup.


----------

